# Brothers and Pals



## rider1046 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sometimes you get a photo that is a little more special than others. This one of two of my grandsons is one of those.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2015)

Adorable! aaahhh...if only they could stay that young... Thanks for posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2015)

ooooh that is a stunningly beautiful photo Rider...absolutely lovely, they look as tho' they're in deep conversation , thanks for sharing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

That is special Rider, they look precious, engaging in meaningful conversation there for sure. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2015)

Great capture!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2015)

Very special.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 19, 2015)

Precious!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 19, 2015)

:thumbsup1:


----------



## Pam (Oct 19, 2015)

A lovely photo!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

Awwww! They're precious!


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2015)

Handsome lads there!


----------

